
I am an Uber Survivor - logandavis
https://medium.com/@amyvertino/my-name-is-not-amy-i-am-an-uber-survivor-c6d6541e632f#.uj01958rf
======
gus_massa
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13747414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13747414)
(2115 points, 22 hours ago, 779 comments)

